# Vintage S&W K-22



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Today I picked up this pre-model 17, K-22 made in 1947. It is 100%. It seems not to have been fired except to proof it. I am not certain I will fire it. I have another K22- Model 17 made circa 1978 that I shoot. I also have a Model 14 K-38 made in 1969 that I shoot. So this one may stay in the closet for now. But who knows?

I wish the photos were better. The revolver has a tapered barrel ,as I tried to show in the angled photo.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It looks like a nice find. Congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice looking revolver...kinda like mine. Only yours is a couple of years older and in better condition. I like that narrow rib on the barrel.

Hairy


----------

